#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  201 best questions to ask on your interview

## jigar katariya

so friends download and get settled with better placement tomorrow

http://www.mediafire.com/?37487kwm4i3ltgo

hurry !!!  :(hi): 





  Similar Threads: Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers Pdf Download ISRO Interview Experience And Interview Questions Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions - How to face interview tricks The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions How to face interview tricks

----------


## vrishtisingh

Good post.....keep posting ......thanks very much...

----------


## api

nice info... great job..

----------


## kuttynaga

thnx nice one good help

----------


## fayasfasi

how many times machihttp://www.faadooengineers.com/images/smilies-new/(devil).gif

----------


## shukti

thanks a lot dear as this will help all interviewee

----------


## karthik616

thanks for sharing

----------


## coolshivangi

nice posts ...
really useful interview questions ...

----------


## CONLEY

Found useful questions for interview preparation. All the points are appreciable for perfect interview. Interview is a time when a person forecast his future in front of others and shows hidden aspects of interviewer. The awareness from these questions can help to prepare well before an interview.

----------


## MukeshTU

nice post,very helpful.thank you for posting

----------


## jpece4u

sir linc of above file is removed please update it

----------


## TariqRaheel

Helpfully Thread

----------

